
Show HN: Mobile Self Checkout with QR Codes and NFC Tags - wallerj77
https://accelpay.io
======
wallerj77
Hi everyone, some friends and I have been working on this self checkout
platform using QR codes and NFC tags for the past few months. Targeting
retailers, restaurants, food vendors and concessions. Scan a QR code with your
phone's camera to test it out. Open to any feedback on product improvements
and potential use cases!

~~~
mleonard
Cool idea best of luck with it!

I haven't seen the QR code design on your homepage before. Did you custom make
it yourselves? If so, could you share any links on how to do that? I have a QR
code education app idea and I'd like to explore if it's possible to make more
visually appealing branded QR codes :)

